# Spy Game TV show



## Samurai (Jan 31, 2002)

Anyone have any information about an old TV show called "Spy Game".  I remember that the hero used everyday items as a weapon and the show was not very popular.

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0118478


----------

